
China Targets Apple with Push into Advanced Smartphone Screens - Jerry2
https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-targets-apple-with-push-into-advanced-smartphone-screens-1532260804
======
Naritai
Before anybody gets drawn in by the clickbait headline, the text of the
article is about how China (i.e. large a Chinese vendor) is trying to win
Apple's business away from Korean and Japanese vendors. So their sales teams
are 'targeting' Apple, which is fine I guess, but not what most people think
about when they hear that someone is targeting Apple.

~~~
nullnilvoid
Thanks for clarifying. This kind of clickbait headline should be punished
somehow on HN. It distorts the facts and causes confusion and distractions.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
It is the actual title of the article, but it isn’t clear what the article is
about without the byline that HN doesn’t support.

------
ksec
>BOE Technology Group Co. plants already make display screens for Apple’s
iPads and MacBook computers,

Now sure why they still didn't make it into the iPhone LCD supply Chain.

>“Many years ago, people were saying that no, the China guys can’t do it. But
I think BOE makes a good example,”

That is me as well. Or I was more like it will take them some more time to
catch up, even in an optimistic view, but they are so relentless in their R&D,
they make a lot of progress that it seems now they can do the impossible. And
they now likely has better OLED than LG for Smartphones.

Apple has been adopting more and more Chinese components which is slightly
worrying. iPhone's Battery is from China, and they are definitely not the best
in class. Some of the cover glass are from China, ( They are no all Gorilla
Glass ).

~~~
lotsofpulp
It would be wise for Apple to make sure their suppliers aren’t all in one
basket.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
They do that for most of their parts. For example, they also source batteries
from Samsung.

------
noetic_techy
Isn't Apple working on new screen technology? If so then why bother corning
the market on tech which may become obsolete...

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-19/apple-
is-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-19/apple-is-said-to-
develop-displays-to-replace-samsung-screens)

~~~
r00fus
New tech doesn't mean the old tech is obsolete. It may be great for non-top-
end phones... with a huge Chinese market.

------
phobosdeimos
iPhones are already made in China.

------
Animats
Pretty soon, no more need for Apple.

------
dosy
When China already _makes_ all the Apple screens, but somehow the author
thinks they managed to _target Apple_ by, erm, _continuing_ to make them.

~~~
refulgentis
Apple sources displays from Samsung, I assumed Samsung built them in Korea.
Does Samsung do their manufacturing in China?

~~~
ksec
OLED Screen? Zero as far as I know. Only Battery and small quantity of NAND.

~~~
DennisAleynikov
Have you heard of the iPhone X? All screens were manufactured in Samsung's
flexible OLED foundries

~~~
ksec
But it is not manufactured in China. Which was what I was referring to.

